# yogurt



## thebull2012

What's the word on yogurt while cutting fat. Like with several other foods, there are mixed opinions.


----------



## humpthebobcat

to me a calorie is a calorie in weight loss...doesnt really matter what you eat as long as its clean...id avoid any type of refined sugar or flour


----------



## BigBob

If you stick to plain yogurt it's great for my digestion. But like HTB said its really about calories.


----------



## thebull2012

So foods like whole wheat waffles, turkey bacon etc are all ok to consume as long as the cals/macros fit? I was curious about certain kinds if yogurt. Been reading how the calcium aids in fat burning, not to mention the protein.  Also was worried about the sugar content in yogurt.


----------



## Phoe2006

My diet calls for plain Greek yogurt. I add in a fruit(apple or banana) and tastes fine, but stay away from the mixed in fruit cuz its the sugars that are added that are bad


----------



## Phoe2006

Here's an example 

8oz plain nonfat Greek yogurt (20g protein, 10g carbs)
1 scoop whey isolate (25g protein)
Apple or banana (30g carbs)
¼ cup pistachios (15g fat)


----------



## Sandpig

I like Greek Yogurt mixed with protein powder, egg whites and oats.

I like to use vanilla PP and it comes out tasting like tapioca pudding.

When not cutting, I use vanilla yogurt too. Taste even better.

I like to make it the night before and let the oats ferment and absorb all the flavors.


----------



## Alinshop

Sandpig said:


> I like Greek Yogurt mixed with protein powder, egg whites and oats.
> 
> I like to use vanilla PP and it comes out tasting like tapioca pudding.
> 
> When not cutting, I use vanilla yogurt too. Taste even better.
> 
> I like to make it the night before and let the oats ferment and absorb all the flavors.



I've yet to try egg whites in my yogurt pudding. Will have to give it a go.


----------



## Sandpig

Alinshop said:


> I've yet to try egg whites in my yogurt pudding. Will have to give it a go.


Well when you add a scoop of PP and say a 1/2 cup of oats, the mixture gets a bit too dry


----------



## thebull2012

I'm worried about the banana s' sugar content.  Or is a little bit ok? I've read fructose is ok but I've just steered clear of all sugar


----------



## Phoe2006

From what I know steer clear of processed/refined sugars. A little bit from fruit is OK.


----------



## thebull2012

Found out today, you can add some grape sugar free jelly


----------



## Alinshop

Phoe2006 said:


> From what I know steer clear of processed/refined sugars. A little bit from fruit is OK.





thebull2012 said:


> Found out today, you can add some grape sugar free jelly



and don't forget the natty PB!


----------



## thebull2012

Look now I can't keep adding things lol. I only have so many cals I have during the day.


----------



## Sandpig

Bananas  are good but if you're cutting, I'd stay away from them.
I don't eat any fruit other than  bananas and I eliminate  them when cutting.


----------



## NickSMITH

I like Greek Yogurt mixed with bran


----------



## phamthuthuy

///////


----------



## phamthuthuy

///


----------



## ASHOP

thebull2012 said:


> What's the word on yogurt while cutting fat. Like with several other foods, there are mixed opinions.



If you are seriously dieting for a show or some big event,,,I would avoid most yogurt unless its just plain Greek Yogurt.


----------

